# looking for round LED fixture for retaining wall lights



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys like the heading says im on the hunt for a LED lighting fixture approved for outdoors that can be used for a retaining wall. The electrical that installed the conduit and boxes in the retaining wall placed them poorly, so a few of the octagon boxes are very close to the ground. So I would need something that is not much bigger than a metal octagon box.

Ive searched the net but it seems like all the fixtures are alot bigger than the box itself.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky250 said:


> Hey guys like the heading says im on the hunt for a LED lighting fixture approved for outdoors that can be used for a retaining wall. The electrical that installed the conduit and boxes in the retaining wall placed them poorly, so a few of the octagon boxes are very close to the ground. So I would need something that is not much bigger than a metal octagon box.
> 
> Ive searched the net but it seems like all the fixtures are alot bigger than the box itself.


Try this...
http://www.rabweb.com/productLines.php?majorGroup=LFLOOD


----------

